# epsom salt



## mike495 (Mar 8, 2014)

i read somewhere that it was good to put epsom salt in the bathing water. would this be alright to do or is it a possibility they could drink it and make them sick. if it is ok how much do i put in. thanks just getting started in raising pigeons.


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

I just dump in some,like one cup it will not hurt them,every other time I use Listerine.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I use 2-3 table spoons in the bath pan. I guess it depends on how big your bath pan is.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I've heard old timers use to put Epsom salt in the water when birds returned from a race as a laxative thinking the birds would poop out any bad thing they brought home but I've read in Dr. Walker book it's not a good idea for the birds to drink salt water as it can cause dehydration and very watery droppings in healthy birds. I know most birds drink the bath water before taking a bath so I would caution against using it in large amounts. Think about it this way , if people or animals drink sea water in large amounts they will eventually die from dehydration and/or suffer irreversible kidney damage from to much salt so why would you deliberately make it available for your birds?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Mike, sorry i can not give you a ratio of epsom salt and water for now. I am sure Old Timers spoke from experience. Dr. Walker has a point. But, in dehydrating/( hydrating?) fluid for pigeons we are recommended to put some salt and sugar and water together. 
Another option: I have read somewhere on the net that adding small amount of baking soda to a gallon or liter of bath bather makes the white pigeons shine and kills their external parasites. But baking soda is alkalizing: I did try this one summer without issues. It seems like it is opposite of ACV in their drinking water and may cause problems for birds. 
So for now i would hold off the epsom salt and baking soda until the correct formula is found.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I use 20 mule team borax.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Epsom Salts does not contain table salt,it's not even salt. http://www.livestrong.com/article/164372-what-is-difference-between-epsom-salts-and-table-salt/.

I've never used it in my pigeons bath water, but I knew this old timer who raised pigeons for over 30 years and he recommended it to me. I can remember my parents giving me a dose of it to me when I was a child when I was feeling "puny". You can find out a lot more about epsom salts just by googling it.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Mike, thanks for this interesting topic.terry


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks it will save me some money I have been putting way to much in the watter.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

drifter said:


> Epsom Salts does not contain table salt,it's not even salt. http://www.livestrong.com/article/164372-what-is-difference-between-epsom-salts-and-table-salt/.
> 
> I've never used it in my pigeons bath water, but I knew this old timer who raised pigeons for over 30 years and he recommended it to me. I can remember my parents giving me a dose of it to me when I was a child when I was feeling "puny". You can find out a lot more about epsom salts just by googling it.


I guess technically you right its not salt as in sodium but Epsom salt has magnesium sulfate which is an inorganic salt (chemical compound) which is colorless or may appear white when in powdered form.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

found from Wim Peters: "I do not recommend the use of Mg SO4 unless in very small dosage. 
I have never seen liver problems following its use and doubt that it damages the liver."


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

I am not opposed to using different items in the bath water to help our birds, I just have not seen any proof that Epsom salts do any good. I do like lucky loft, if I'm trying for a low impact alternative to possibly long term harmful chemicals to control external parasites borax works great! I haven't been able to find anything that says that it is harmful. My bath pan holds about ten gallons and I use a quarter cup of borax. It does a great job on lice.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I use borax from time to time too. Like you said I haven't seen anything said or written bad about it. There is even an old post on here where Smith Family Loft said he uses borax in the bath. Not saying Warren knows everything but I'm sure he would be the one guy to research it to the fullest.

I have also tried mixing "Quest" horse wormer and putting that is the bath water to kill bugs too and if they drink some no harm done because the medicine in Quest is moxidectin which is sold for pigeons also.


----------

